# mirror



## Renab8 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a mirrored wall, how can I hang art on it?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a great plan, but you would have to use one of these.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...l&id=D8B39FAF60D0FBF93F94A9CB810D4AFACF1EA1F7

Far better figure out a way to use picture mould or hang from wires from the ceiling.
Very real chance of cracking or shattering the mirror when drilling.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

A better option if the art is not overly heavy would be to use a double face foam tape. The only problem is the adhesive may stain the glass over time.

An even better option would be to use any number of suction cup type fasteners suitably sized and spaced for the weight of the pieces. 










Finally a new and super elegant way to approach this is with nano suction cup tape. The adhesive side goes on the art frame and then many tiny suction cups hold the piece to the glass. The stuff holds an incredible amount of weight. 

https://www.inventables.com/technologies/suction-cup-tape










If the artwork or frames are especially heavy you will not want to hang them on the glass tiles and will have to anchor it to the wall. You will need a bit like Joe showed and either fasteners into studs or strong anchors. 

The make nice picture hanging rods you can mount to ceiling or wall also. It means you would have to string something down that might show though.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

Suction cup is the only option if you don’t want stain on your mirror. But my question is ‘what is the use of mirror wall? if you are hanging something on it.


----------

